# new set up and no beans !!!



## eyesblue (Jan 1, 2015)

looks like im ordering the expobar db and eureka mignon next week and id read some members practicing using bought ground coffee but they were very dissapointed with results, bearing in mind ive never pulled a shot before but dont want initial dissapointment whats your advice on beans or grounds to start with ???? atb alan


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Something cheap-ish as you'll get through a shitload while you find your bearings. Rave IJ is a decent compromise of cost and quality.


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Or slightly more expensive but maybe not as bold as Raves Italian Job, Raves Colombian Suarez £13 a kilo with maybe a kilo of IJ £9.50 that get your free delivery until Monday 9th March for mothers day promo.

May need more to run your grinder in not sure how much though?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

You'll need a kilo or two to season your burrs. Stick to the same bean until you've got everything dialled in to your satisfaction and then start experimenting with different bean offerings and roast levels. Maybe advisable to start with a medium plus roast level such as some of the espresso blends mentioned above. Lighter roasts can be more challenging to get proper extraction and the production of sour tasting shots which are a real turn off.


----------



## eyesblue (Jan 1, 2015)

ive got just under a kilo of some beans from lichfields they were from macros so dont know what they would be like i guess itd be worth using them up just getting the grinder run in etc first??


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> You'll need a kilo or two to season your burrs. Stick to the same bean until you've got everything dialled in to your satisfaction and then start experimenting with different bean offerings and roast levels. Maybe advisable to start with a medium plus roast level such as some of the espresso blends mentioned above. Lighter roasts can be more challenging to get proper extraction and the production of sour tasting shots which are a real turn off.


Wise words


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

eyesblue said:


> ive got just under a kilo of some beans from lichfields they were from macros so dont know what they would be like i guess itd be worth using them up just getting the grinder run in etc first??


Yeah ..they are probably stale which means you will find the grind required to get a decent shot could be alot finer than with fresher beans ( roast level dependent ) ...or you could just find they arent that tasty...


----------



## eyesblue (Jan 1, 2015)

so having to learn from the bottom up how do tell tell if a bean is "fresh" enough to use i.e if it says oct2015 everyone is saying they are stale?? so do i need t look for an actual roasting date and add so many days/ weeks on to that date ??? newbie question i know !!!


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

eyesblue said:


> ive got just under a kilo of some beans from lichfields they were from macros so dont know what they would be like i guess itd be worth using them up just getting the grinder run in etc first??


Used these for months in a B2C don't bother with your new set up you will be disappointed, go with the IJ from Rave with free delivery, it will reduce your disappointment


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Macros, Costco and Supermarket beans have long best before dates, months if not a year plus in some cases. Obviously, whilst these beans can be used within the stated date, provided they haven't been opened and still kicking around months later, they are hardly a good example of fresh beans. When you open a new bag of beans you'll know they are fresh from the wonderful waft of coffee aroma that will greet you. You may also feel a very slight oiliness to the touch. Old/stale beans in contrast will probably be very dry and have little to no aroma to them.

Perhaps two bags of Rave Italian Job @ £9.50 for 1kg is a good shout to season your burrs.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Who are you getting the Exopbar and Mignon from?

If buying new then I would ask them to include a kilo or two of beans for seasoning. A not unreasonable request for an order worth £1400-1500!

I think Foundry have kindly offered to supply forum members with old beans for seasoning for p&p and a charitable donation. As others have said, you can't go too far wrong with Rave's Italian Job.

Have fun.


----------



## eyesblue (Jan 1, 2015)

have screwed the price down fairly and did ask for some water to start with also lol is it easiest to mail order beans then or try and find someone local ??? should be ordering leva etc monday its christmassssssssssssssssssss !!!!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Where are you based eyesblue?

If there's no decent local coffee roasters, get an order in with Rave today/tomorrow whilst they're running a free shipping promo for Mother's Day.


----------



## eyesblue (Jan 1, 2015)

im in silly suffolk there are a couple of roasters near me one in brome and one in halesworth


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

There's also Suffolk Coffee Company in Peasenhall, or have they moved? and Deepmills down the A12 Woodbridge way if that helps?


----------



## deebee123 (Mar 10, 2015)

There's a roasting company in Bristol called 'two day coffee' guaranteed fresh roasted beans. they basicallly bin anything older than two days after roasting. Super quick delivery aswell and I live near the top of the country. Superb flavour aswell.


----------

